# iPhone Contacts to Mac



## daisirazu (Oct 16, 2008)

My Mac's HD crashed. I got a new one. 
How do I take the contacts on my iPhone and migrate them to my essentially new Mac?

Thanks!


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 16, 2008)

Once you sync your iPhone with iTunes on the new HD, all your contacts will be in Address Book.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you sure? I thought it'd simply overwrite the iPhone's address book with the one in the Mac.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 17, 2008)

I have found, unofficially, that neither has priority.

A delete on one will delete on the other; an addition or correction on one will change the other.  

Since the "new" Mac HD never had any info, I would HOPE the iPhone info will transfer to the Mac.  A backup 1st would be highly advised.

Let us know the results.


----------



## sinayi (Jan 14, 2011)

Go to Settings, Mail, and then scan through all your accounts and make sure that the contacts switch is turned OFF for each mail account. 

I believe this setting overrides the address book sync with instructions to sync with mail. So once you switch it off, the address book on your mac should automatically start syncing with your iphone. 

hopefully this works for all of you like it just worked for me!


----------



## sansan003 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had encountered the same question before, thank you guys to share your experience.


----------

